# Problème Mail - mélange de plusieurs adresses



## cerber36 (1 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais une nouvelle fois besoin de vos conseils 

J'ai deux adresse gmail que j'avais configuré sur mon application mail, adresse1 et adresse2

Tout cela fonctionnait très bien jusqu'au jour ou j'ai reçu une réponse sur l'adresse2 à un mail que je pensais avoir écrit avec l'adresse1. J'ai pensé à une erreur de ma part jusqu'à ce que cela se repoduise alors que j'étais sur d'avoir envoyé avec LA BONNE adresse. 

Sachant que ca devenait problématique et que tout se mélangeait. J'ai donc décidé de ne garder qu'une seule adresse (déjà pas pratique). Nouveau problème, malgré cela, de temps en temps je reçois de temps en temps toujours des adresses sur l'adresse2 alors que je suis sur de répondre avec l'adresse1 (bah oui plus que celle ci de configurée !)

Est ce que quelqu"un a déjà vu ce genre de problème et pourrait me donner un coup de main : soit pour bien configurer le tout, ou à défaut pour que mon appli MAIL oublie vraiment ma seconde adresse...

merci d'avance 

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de paramétrage d'adresses internet, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2013)

le plus probable

*effet residuel du cafouillage d'adresse
c'est à dire que des gens cliquent répondre (ancienne adresse,qui j'imagine existe toujours( en ligne)

*un autre possible courant
tu CROIS que c'est adressé à l'adresse supprimée mais en realité c'est bien adressé à l'autre
(ne jamais se fier aux entêtes apparents, il faut regarder au coeur du message ( contenu brut) pour avoir la verité sur contenu expediteur etc)
ceci est TRES courant avec les spams et autres envois en masse
(on peut même recevoir des spams soit disant envoyés par...soi ou adress éà une adresse fantaisiste)

*autre possible
cafouillage de serveur smtp
( dans mail)
verifier les serveurs listés et zigouiller l'ancien


----------



## cerber36 (2 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour la réponse.

Pour le point 2, Non non, je n'utilise que très peu la seconde adresse, et pour des sujets bien distincts donc je suis sur que c'est adressé à l'adresse 1 

Point 1 impossible aussi, puisque pour une personne en particulier, c'est le premier mail que j'envoyais (réponse à une offre d'emploi)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2013)

cerber36 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse.
> 
> Pour le point 2, Non non, je n'utilise que très peu la seconde adresse, et pour des sujets bien distincts donc je suis sur que c'est adressé à l'adresse 1


t'as pas compris
que tu penses avoir utilisé adresse 1ou 2 c'est une chose
les machines elles font autre chose
les ordinateurs,logiciels d'email, serveurs email,  ne " pensent pas" , ils font ce que les lignes de code leur indiquent
et donc faut bien scruter les données informatiques
(dans le contenu brut d'un email  c'est ni ce qu'on croit ou pense ou même ce qu'on  voit ,c'est le vrai message, au sens informatique   avec  les qui quoi comment)
c'est cet examen qui donnera les pistes


> Point 1 impossible aussi, puisque pour une personne en particulier, c'est le premier mail que j'envoyais (réponse à une offre d'emploi)[


encore une fois , il y a écart entre ce que tu crois ou vois et ce que les machines font vraiment


----------



## cerber36 (5 Septembre 2013)

D'accord, mais donc comment faire pour résoudre le probleme ?


----------



## quark67 (5 Septembre 2013)

cerber36 a dit:


> Point 1 impossible aussi, puisque pour une personne en particulier, c'est le premier mail que j'envoyais (réponse à une offre d'emploi)



Bonsoir, ce point est à étudier avec attention.
Nous sommes bien d'accord avec ce scénario :
Tu possèdes les adresses a@gmail.com et b@gmail.com. 
Avec a@gmail.com, tu écris un mail A à employeur@mail.com.
Sur b@gmail.com, tu reçois une réponse B de la part de employeur@mail.com.
C'est bien cela ?

Première chose à faire : comme l'a suggéré pascalformac, dans la boite des mails envoyés, bien vérifier (via Présentation > Message > Contenu brut) que le mail A que t'as envoyé est bien parti de l'adresse a@gmail.com.
De même, vérifier le contenu brut du mail B reçu sur ton adresse b@gmail.com.

Ensuite une question toute bête : as-tu activé des alias sur l'une des adresses ? b@gmail.com est-il un alias de a@gmail.com ? Les alias de gmail : http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=33327


----------



## cerber36 (7 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour la réponse.

Je viens de vérifier le message envoyé avec le contenu brut et il y a peut etre bien un probleme, voici le debut de ce que je lis, en remplacant comme dans ton email les adresse par a@gmail.com et b@gmail.com

From: *PRENOM NOM* <*a@gmail.com*>
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
    boundary="Apple-Mail=_E6FA8BB8--A526- etc...."
X-Smtp-Server: smtp.gmail.com:*b@gmail.com*
Subject: =?iso-8859-1?Q?r=E9ponse_offre?=
X-Universally-Unique-Identifier: bb03c7eb-etc.....
Date: Tue, 27 Aug 2013 20:37:38 +0200


il y a donc surement bien une erreur mais d'ou vient-elle ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2013)

la cause est celle que j'ai donnée dés le début



> cafouillage de serveur smtp
> ( dans mail)
> verifier les serveurs listés et zigouiller l'ancien



edit
une fois fait
revenir sur le fil et cliquer "résolu"( menu outils de discussion)


----------



## cerber36 (13 Septembre 2013)

merci pour l'info, 

désolé mais pas trouvé comment faire 

edit je crois que j'ai trouvé, il y en avait trois, j'ai donc supprimé les deux "non utilisés" ca devrait etre bon ? ou il faut supprimer les trois ?


----------



## quark67 (13 Septembre 2013)

Garde un seul serveur SMTP pour gmail.

Et ne détruit pas le serveur SMTP de ton fournisseur d'accès, si tu utilises par exemple également l'adresse mail fournie par ton FAI.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2013)

concernant gmail   llfaut faire attention

deux cas
*on a UN compte gmail dans Mail
là pas de souci

* on a a DES comptes gmail ( ou on a eu des comptes gmail)
là il faut faire gaffe au réglage

par defaut un compte gmail  *A *est associé à SON smtp  *A *bien à lui ( il y a d'ailleurs le nom de l'adresse A dans son titre)
 un compte gmail * B *est associé à SON smtp  *B *bien à lui ( il y a d'ailleurs le nom de l'adresse B dans son titre)
 un compte gmail  *C *est associé à SON smtp  *C *bien à lui ( il y a d'ailleurs le nom de l'adresse Cdans son titre)
etc etc

par erreur on peut parfaitement se retrouver avec smtp B qui envoit les messages de A
c'est possible avec tous comptes( gmail ou pas)
( ou une suppression de compte n'a pas supprimé le smtp associé)



ca se corrige en reassociant correctement
=
bien entendu dans tous les cas il faut un smtp associé à un compte
(sinon zero envois)
et si on a viré par erreur le smtp  c'est simple...on le reregle
(avec les bonnes infos de ce compte évidemment)


----------



## Killer-_-Bob (20 Janvier 2015)

J'ai eu le même problème que je viens de résoudre en parcourant ce post. Je viens tout juste de passer du PC au Mac et je trouve Apple super relou sur le coup, ça sent le bug volontairement non corrigé pour forcer à avoir un appareil pour une personne seulement. Description de mon problème et de sa résolution:

Première utilisation de Mail, ajout de a@gmail.com. Automatiquement un serveur smtp associé a été créé, par contre au lieu de simplement créer une objet avec les indications sur le serveur smtp, les informations du compte lui sont également associé (login, mdp)
Seconde utilisation: ajout du compte b@gmail.com. Au lieu de créer un second objet serveur smtp, l'objet existant associé à a@gmail.com a été "mis à jour" avec les données du compte b@gmail.com, et les 2 comptes se sont mis à utiliser ce serveur smtp.
Résultat: même en faisant un "reply" depuis un message reçu sur le compte "a", ça partait du compte "b". Et en essayant de modifier le comportement par des "clicks droits" sur la fenêtre principale de Mail, je ne changeais que l'intitulé du serveur smtp. Ce n'est qu'après avoir lu ce post que je suis allé voir dans les préférences (parce que étonnamment "comptes" ça ne sert pas à modifier le serveur smtp) que j'ai résolu le pb en créant un second serveur smtp.

Donc merci au forum, pas merci à Mail, ça fait 2 semaines que ça cafouille dans les ema


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2015)

il ne s'agit absolument pas d'un plan " relou"
mais  lié aux particularités des smtp gmail
et il arrive que le logiciel confonde
surrtout si on n' a pas verifié les réglages  prémachés en configuration automatisée


----------



## Killer-_-Bob (20 Janvier 2015)

Je trouve quand même très bizarre et anti-ergonomique cette gestion de plusieurs emails Gmail. Sur mon iPhone j'ai plusieurs comptes emails (mais un seul Gmail) et ça fonctionne très bien, j'ai ajouté simplement les comptes et quand je fais un reply ça part du bon compte sans que j'ai eu besoin de me poser de question et de vérifier des réglages.
Le fait que l'ajout d'un second compte Gmail apporte de la confusion et ne réponde pas au besoin standard d'un utilisateur, je trouve ça étonnant, et je connais le penchant d'Apple (et Sony, et d'autres) pour forcer le "un terminal pour un seul utilisateur". 
Ca n'empêche pas l'ergonomie globale de l'OS Mac d'être particulièrement propre. C'est aussi pour ça que ce problème de multi-comptes Gmail fait tâche ; )


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2015)

ce n'est pas une affaire d'ergonomie, ca tient aux façons de Gmail

Quant à un terminal par utilisateur, tu te goures
Depuis les débuts des OSX il est possible d'avoir plusieurs utilisateurs sur un Mac
c'est même...  recommandé
par exemple
-comptes usuels  standard ( aucune modif d'OS possible sans accord d'un admi)
compte test neutre pour tests divers
-comptes administrateurs pour administrer le mac


----------



## tsouch (21 Janvier 2015)

En fait, le problème est surtout le suivant:
j'envoie un mail en sélectionnant bien dans l'application mail: a@gmail.com et celui-ci part en fait de b@gmail.com.

Donc, en solution j'ai supprimé tous mes comptes et je les réinstalle pour voir ce que cela va donner, car au début ça marchait parfaitement. 

merci pour votre aide en tout cas, en reparamettrant, j'ai bien fait attention au smtp, j'ai mis à tous gmail.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2015)

c'est très banal
bien verifier les réglages
( une erreur et  ce smtp est HS et ensuite soit rien soit Mail cherche à utiliser un des smtp dispos, avec ou sans changement d'envoyeur)


----------



## tsouch (25 Janvier 2015)

Cela recommence alors que j'ai reconfigurer mes comptes automatiquement.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à configurer mes smtp s'il vous plait?
On me propose 2 Gmail, 1 hotmail, 1 Gmail (déconnecté), et smtp.gmail.com: l'adresse de mon mail.
Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

tsouch a dit:


> Cela recommence alors que j'ai reconfigurer mes comptes automatiquement.
> .


Se fier aux config automatisées  est precisement à ne PAS faire
bien controler que chaque compte a bien SON smtp à lui et correctement configuré


relire rep 13


----------



## tsouch (25 Janvier 2015)

Ok! C'est ce que je viens de faire, en ayant supprimé tous les anciens smtp!! 
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

de maniere generale
s'arranger pour eviter le reglage smtp bateau ( Smtp du FAI sur port 25)et certaines config automatiques prennent ce choix

et preferer le smtp du service lié à des identifiants précis ( chez gmail CHAQUE compte a SON smtp gmail  lié au log de ce compte)


----------



## Tibimac (25 Janvier 2015)

Gmail a TOUJOURS eu un fonctionnement un peu particulier, légèrement en marge des standards des protocoles mail (POP, IMAP, SMTP) et ca se voit notamment sur le fait qu'il y ai un dossier "Tout les messages" qui peut être pratique sur l'interface web mais qui devient un truc bizarre une fois un compte GMail configuré dans un logiciel mail tiers qui s'attend a de vrais dossier etc.. or ce dossier a des doublons des mails etc.. un vrai foutoir !

J'ai toujours détesté Gmail à cause de ça et la galère qu'a eu Apple a bien prendre en charge les compte gmail dans les derniers OSX en est la preuve, il n'y qu'avec Gmail qu'il a eu ces problèmes car GMail utilisent les protocoles un peu à sa sauce et ca fou la merde !

Ayant pour adresse mail principale un mail iCloud j'en suis TRÈS content ! Je n'ai JAMAIS eu le moindre problème avec ce compte mail ou ses réglages depuis les 8 ans que je l'utilise !! A côté de ça les gens qui ont un compte Free, Gmail ou OVH (qd on a son propre nom de domaine) on régulièrement des petits soucis pour des raisons que j'ignore !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> Gmail a TOUJOURS eu un fonctionnement un peu particulier, légèrement en marge des standards des protocoles mail (POP, IMAP, SMTP)
> !


oui



> et ca se voit notamment sur le fait qu'il y ai un dossier "Tout les messages" qui peut être pratique sur l'interface web mais qui devient un truc bizarre une fois un compte GMail configuré dans un logiciel mail tiers qui s'attend a de vrais dossier etc.. or ce dossier a des doublons des mails etc.. un vrai foutoir !


foutoir qui peut se corriger assez simplement
tonnes de tutos
exemple ( parmi d'autres)
ne PAS synchroniser "all mail" ( une case à cocher dans les reglages en ligne)
All Mail qui reste en ligne mais n'est alors pas vu  pas dans les logiciels


----------



## Tibimac (25 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> foutoir qui peut se corriger assez simplement
> tonnes de tutos
> exemple ( parmi d'autres)
> ne PAS synchroniser "all mail" ( une case à cocher dans les reglages en ligne)
> All Mail qui reste en ligne mais n'est alors pas vu  pas dans les logiciels



Merci pour l'info c'est bon à savoir. Mais si Google pouvait faire comme ils le font pourtant habituellement et mieux suivre les protocoles en place aux lieu de les bidouiller au point de vouloir les réinventer ca serait bien je pense.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> Merci pour l'info c'est bon à savoir. Mais si Google pouvait faire comme ils le font pourtant habituellement et mieux suivre les protocoles en place aux lieu de les bidouiller au point de vouloir les réinventer ca serait bien je pense.


et on pourrait dire la même chose de tas d'autres entreprises
non respect de protocoles ou utilisation de process " proprietaires" , frein à interoperabilité pas toujours recherchée voire évitée  sans le dire ouvertement
(parfois pas du tout un hasard, les gueguerres commerciales prennent des chemins  bien vicelards)

ceci dit gmail et Mail peuvent faire bon menage si on régle bien
(tonnes de topos)
et sinon des développeurs ont foncé dans la brèche et créent des clients email  spécifiquement bien taillés pour gmail


----------



## Tibimac (25 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> et on pourrait dire la même chose de tas d'autres entreprises
> non respect de protocoles ou utilisation de process " proprietaires" , frein à interoperabilité pas toujours recherchée voire évitée  sans le dire ouvertement
> (parfois pas du tout un hasard, les gueguerres commerciales prennent des chemins  bien vicelards)
> 
> ...


Ouai heureusement mais bon y'a toujours une moins bonne intégration avec les autres outils de l'OS. C'est pour ça que autant que possible je privilégie les apps d'Apple intégré à l'OS. Mais seulement si c'est fiable et qu'elle me convienne. Pour les notes par exemple, je vais surement tout réunir dans Evernote que j'utilise déjà car la synchro iCloud m'a déjà fait 2 belles merdes sur les notes et heureusement que je ne suis pas un noob. :-/

Bref on pourri le post là ^^


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

iclahoude est une horreur

en passant  depuis quelques semaines suite à UN article  pas idiot( le gars s'attendait pas à créer une telle bagarre)  , y a des arguties  pas ininteressantes  sur si oui  ou non  on peut voir une éventuelle baisse """qualitative""" des outils OSX .
des switcheurs achetant un mac maintenant  avec OS d'origine yosemite peuvent etre décus ( comparé à  par exemple Mavericks , SL ou Tiger)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> Vous voyez un peu le BORDEYL !]


exactement car au cas où tu n'as pas vu le TITRE du fil c'est un fil sur...  ( je te laisse regarder)


> Message, ..... iMessage....: iMessage fonctionne !
> ...iMessage ne fonctionne pas .... : iMessage fonctionne !


et donc...


> Bon du coup le problème


est à traiter dans les fils...iMessage
pas email
et des fils iMessages  y en a


----------



## Tibimac (26 Janvier 2015)

@pascalformac oula ouai ya eu un bug la Oo lol je vais remettre cette reponse au bon endroit xD


----------

